# Did I get a real Standard Poodle, or a mix??



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like a poodle to me. 

Bigger dogs go through a stage where they seem to look off (such as bigger ears, feet, and such). They do grow into them. I would imagine that her legs are something akin to that.

As for her hair, all poodles are different. My tpoo had a thick coat when she was younger. It didn't start looking like a poodle coat until she went through her coat change.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Honestly, without actually putting my hands on her, I couldn't tell for sure. I have only had oversized toys and minis, she doesn't look horribly fluffy, but I got all mine as older pups. She's cute as a button, though. 

I just wanted to let you know that the photo of your pup using your doodle as a bearskin rug is hilarious! I love it! (your doodle is adorable, too)


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Spoo girl had a coat just like yours when I got her at 9 weeks. It is a typical puppy Spoo coat. Soft, fluffy and wavy. Further down the road your pup will go through a coat change during which they lose their puppy coat at the same time growing a more typical poodle coat with different texture and more curls. Coat change can be a challenge as they tend to matt just by looking at them. We will be here to offer advice on how to deal with that. 

Also, as to the "strange" proportions. As a Spoo grows they will often have proportional challenges. Iris, my girl, looked goofy at several stages. Front legs too long for a while, she would sit and fall over backwards as they were just too long. Then her body was too short for the length of her legs. Then her back legs were longer than her front legs. All kinds of goofy stuff, but they even out after a while and grow into their adult shape. I was very worried a few times, but Iris turned out to have a lovely, perfectly square poodle profile....height should be te same as the length of the body.

Relax, enjoy the ride! Raising a standard poodle is great fun!

You have a very cute puppy.

Viking Queen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks purebred to me, in desperate need of a bath, blow out and full groom.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Never had a Spoo before, but I agree with the others... purebred Poodle!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is really difficult to tell at this age and without a haircut.
The ear set is a little high, and the eye color is light (poodle have deep dark brown eyes), but both can happen with breeders who don't breed for conformation.
The thing that is bothering me is the tail set - does he ever carry it up? In the pictures that you provided, it is sticking straight back, more like a lab tail than a poodle tail (docked or not, poodles always carry their tail straight up, sometimes (though not preferred, up, and over the back).
At any rate he is adorable, as is his big sister - looking forward to seeing more of both of them!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoo puppy coat. Growing pains. Wait for the pogo land shark! He He He!! 8 weeks is a little young to be away from siblings.
Eric


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Since the pup is brown, some brown poodles almost have a greenish looking eyes as puppies. some are even a little light, they actually should be dark amber. My Beatrice has two tone eyes dark amber and dark brown. And as the others have states earlier, all my poodles have gone through weird growth spurts Pia for a period had longer rear legs.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Spoo puppy coat. Growing pains. Wait for the pogo land shark! He He He!! 8 weeks is a little young to be away from siblings.
> Eric


Had to *giggle* at the pogo land shark comment! ?


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I'm surprised everyone is saying purebred as my first thought was a cross... My experience with poodles is limited though. I'm a groomer, the earliest I've groomed Spoo pups is 4 months, all of which have had a super thick long coat.
Wheras I often see oodle X dogs who have short/patchy/thin hair...


This is my boy at 8 weeks, he's always been super fluffy.









He's now 14 weeks and has gone through some proportion issues, haha!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it's too early to tell at this point. His coat and blocky head seem more doodle in my opinion, but who knows! Could be full poodle or possibly a doodle. Either way, that is a seriously cute puppy! 

If you got him from a truly reputable breeder, there should be absolutely no doubt. The fact that you doubt at all, would have me question if the breeder is actually reputable. Did you/your husband meet the dam and/or sire of the litter? Did you see the other puppies?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert - Hans is the only poodle I've had. I bet she'd look a lot more poodley if she was bathed, brushed, blown out, and had her face shaved though. Hans looks radically different when I let his face grow out a bit - his head looks a lot more like a doodle. He also looks a lot different when he's been blow dried vs. allowed to dry naturally. 

As for the odd growth phases - Hans definitely went through a stage where his back legs seemed too long for his body like they went through a growth spurt but his front half didn't. He also was kind of a clumsy puppy, like his legs were so long he didn't know what to do with them. He's about 2 1/2 now and looks fine, so it could definitely be a growth spurt.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My first thought was crossed as well. Something in the head reminds me of a lab. I even thought he looked somewhat more like a chesepeake bay retriever. His tail doesn't look poodle to me either. He sure is cute though, no matter what he is !

About the stance, it would worry me and I would have him checked by the vet. Like someone else said, if he really is from a reputable breeder, you wouldn't be having these doubts. If you're doubting the breeder, then you might be right in thinking that he could be a mix.

Do You have pictures of the parents ?


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I also think something looks off. I think it's his leg set. He looks awfully splayed. Could all just be a poor quality breeding. 

I agree that if you got him from a reputable breeder then there shouldn't be any question if he's all poodle or not.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, my 2 cents. If this is not a mix (hard to tell with no grooming done), it is a not so great quality dog. Her tail looks like it has not been docked (most good breeders dock tails...if they don't, it's for a good reason), and she doesn't carry it up like she should, at least in these photos. The coat does look sparse. A good breeder will send a pup home freshly groomed, they start them off at 4-6 weeks and work on them frequently to get them used to it. Nobody has done that for this pup.'

Her rear legs would worry me. They look weak. However, this could be a swimmer puppy, just getting up on her legs. I don't know how common swimmers are in poodles, but I had a few in different litters of Scotties. Usually, it's the greediest pup that gets too fat and nurses on his stomach with his hind legs splayed. They eventually stay that way and the pup can't get up on its feet when the rest of the litter does. It's not a permanent condition if you deal with it, though it can get bad if neglected until the rib cage collapses. They're Ok as long as you do get them up, the legs will strengthen. You might ask the breeder if this pup was a swimmer, then you can do some exercises for it and it will be fine. 

If it is NOT, I'd want my vet to check it out, and depending on what he says, I might return the puppy to the breeder...a good breeder would have kept a pup like that until it was better. A not so great breeder probably won't give you your money back. Good luck!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are two relatively early pictures of Javelin. The "portrait" is when we picked him out at about 6-7 weeks old. As you can see he has been groomed and his coat is very full. In the picture of him and Lily together he is about 10-11 weeks old. Although he is not standing you can see his hind legs are well developed musculoskeletally. He never stood the way the puppy the OP has did.

I also can't say for sure that I think this puppy is really all poodle. The lack of grooming makes it very hard to tell. While I do agree that puppies can go through stages where they look wrongly proportioned the length and spindly appearance and apparent result weakness in the hind quarters would have me off to the vet for sure.

Where did your husband get this puppy? I wish you well, but am somewhat concerned for you.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Beesgiant said:


> Hello all! I have owned many miniature poodles, both purchased as pups and rescued as adults. My husband recently bought me my first standard poodle, and my first question was "what is it?" It's face, neck, and front legs are curlyish, but the rest of his body has straighter, more sparse hair. It barely looks like fur, looks more like someone pulling on a cotton ball and the result is strings of the cotton everywhere. Is this normal for standards? I honestly didn't believe that it is a full blooded poodle, even though the breeder is reputable and all the papers seem to be in order. It's hard to capture the fur issue in a photo, but here are a couple of photos. The big dog she is with is my aussiedoodle, and his hair is similar to how hers was when she was a pup. She also seems to have trouble balancing or going up steps, as if her back legs are too long for her body. You can see her strange stance in one of the photos. Is this normal as well? I hate to think we were mislead, but really want to know the truth. She is about 8 weeks old in the pic. Any thoughts are welcome!


When you say a "reputable breeder," what does that mean? Does it mean that you have not heard of any complaints about her? Does she show or do performance sports like agility or obedience with her dogs? Showing a dog or doing performance sports shows that she is breeding dogs with a good structure.

Did she do any genetic testing or was it just a quick visit to the vet who pronounced the parent dogs as healthy?

I think he is a mix but unless you have more information about the parents from your breeder, it is just a guess until he grows up more and his parentage becomes more obvious. Or you can do a DNA test on him.

He does seem to be a good nature cute dog and you have already have one doodle. So perhaps his parentage is not really important to you.


----------



## Beesgiant (Mar 28, 2016)

*A little more info on Gumby...*

Thanks for all the responses! Basically, my husband checked out a few breeders in our area, checked the facebook and the hoobly for the breeder, then looked at the pups. He said they were a reputable breeder, but I am having a hard time finding much on them. They gave us the AKC papers for the parents, as well as DNA for the father. Both parents were present, as was a sibling dog. According to their facebook page, they also breed golden retrievers and goldendoodles. Their facebook is found here: 
https://www.facebook.com/Golden-Acres-Farm-and-Dog-Kennel-295018563611/?fref=nf
if you scroll about half way down there are photos of the litter he came from playing together. 

His heritage does matter to me, because the whole point in getting him was to get a full bred standard poodle, not another poodle mix. I do have photos of his parents as well, and they seem to be decent dogs. I don't think they do any show dogs, as both parents are less than 4 years old and they don't list any shows. The grandparents on one side are listed as show dogs though.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yikes, if they breed any kind of "Doodle" as well as poodles they are not reputable.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Honestly, both their poodles and their goldens look like doodle mutts to me and I wouldn't be surprised in the least if both of those litters are mixed. Also, there's a picture they posted of how they let one of their males get over the winter and it's downright disgusting how ungroomed that dog is. This breeder is absolutely a backyard breeder and in no way are they responsible at all. 
If it were me, I would try to return the puppy and start looking for an actual reputable standard breeder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, none of their dogs come close to the standard for their breeds and (I don't mean to sound mean) they aren't attractive. I would get that puppy checked out ASAP, and if the vet finds anything wrong, I would return him. Even if you lose the purchase price, you'll probably still be ahead because gosh knows what health problems could show up and could be VERY costly. If you do keep him, I would get pet insurance right away. I wish you the best.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If Arreau calls Poodle, I am going to say Poodle. His face may look blocky because it hasn't been shaved. Did they give you AKC registration papers for your puppy?


----------



## Beesgiant (Mar 28, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> If Arreau calls Poodle, I am going to say Poodle. His face may look blocky because it hasn't been shaved. Did they give you AKC registration papers for your puppy?


Yes, I have papers for both parents and they signed registration for the puppy as well.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you don't mind your dog not looking like a true poodle, if you're okay with something that sort of looks like a poodle, you might want to keep this dog. Although it looks like these puppies are not raised in the home at all, but rather in some kind of barn. Also the legs on your puppy look worrysome.

But please know you're encouraging some backyard breeder who probably has very limited knowledge of this breed, and very limited, if any, breeding ethics.

You said you wanted a nice purebred poodle, we are telling you that this isn't it. Far from it.

No matter what you do, you'll be part of this forum and can benefit from advice from knowledgeable poodle people

I wish you the best.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking at their Facebook page I'm not so sure I'd put my faith in the papers you were given. If you have your heart set on having a poodle I'd return him and find a breeder that doesn't breed doodles. 

Personally, the "breeder" can claim the puppy came from any dam and sire and you really can't prove otherwise (unless you have birth pictures). 

When I picked my breeder I followed her breeding program for well over a year before finally picking a puppy.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I feel really bad for you and your husband because I'm sure he thought he was doing the right thing by finding this puppy to make you happy. The problem is he probably just did not have all the information to make a good decision when it came to a quality standard poodle. I think a majority of people wanting a purebred dog just don't know how to make that decision without a lot or research. 

Here are the red flags after just 5 minutes on the breeders facebook page for me:

* Want riding lessons ....come to our farm.
* Want a Thanksgiving turkey....come to our farm.
* Need to board your dog...come to our farm.
* Want home grown meat- pig, beef or chicken ....come to our farm.
* Want eggs....come to our farm.
* Want to see beehives...come to our farm.
* Want golden retrievers..come to our farm.
* Want labradoodles...come to our farm.
* Want royal standard poodles ...come to our farm.
* Want to see how our puppies are raised...come to our farm and see the rows of dog stalls in our kennel they are kept in when they have their babies. ( I lost count of the names of all the dogs that were being bred.)

That said...if you keep him I know we all wish you the best of luck. He is so adorable along with your other dog. The whole situation for me would be very hard.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

StormeeK said:


> I feel really bad for you and your husband because I'm sure he thought he was doing the right thing by finding this puppy to make you happy. The problem is he probably just did not have all the information to make a good decision when it came to a quality standard poodle. I think a majority of people wanting a purebred dog just don't know how to make that decision without a lot or research.
> 
> Here are the red flags after just 5 minutes on the breeders facebook page for me:
> 
> ...


None of the farm stuff was a red flag in my opinion. You can be a responsible breeder and live on a working farm. They lost me a doodle. (And for arguments sake, they are Golden/Poodle (Goldendoodle, but I'm going to phase XDoodle out of my speech and call them mixes from now on.) mixes not Lab/Poodle Mixes. Unless they aren't using their Goldens which would be a bit weird. 

But the working farm stuff doesn't bother me. The breeding kennels and the fact there are lots of dogs and several "breeds" bothers me.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Beesgiant..... i think some people here have come across quite harsh. 

Your pup may not have come from a responsible breeder and it may or may not be purebred, but I do not think you should be blamed for supporting a back yard breeder. Your hubby obviously meant well when he got you that pup but was just not educated on how to choose a reputable breeder, unfortunately. Not that many people are. 
The pup is very cute though and I imagine you must now make the very difficult decision whether to return it and look for a Spoo that you know is purebred, as your heart originally desired, or......to keep this puppy, because I imagine you have become attached. Difficult position to be in and I don't envy you at all.
Your Aussiedoodle is very cute btw!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

As others have noted, that is NOT a reputable breeder in the slightest, unfortunately. 

The first red flag for me was the doodle breeding. The second was that they refer to their female poodle as "show quality royal standard poodle" when she barely looks like a poodle, and "royal" is out of standard, thus impossible to be show quality. I have no doubt where your boy got his blocky head from though. The third red flag was a one year health guarantee that is ONLY valid if you use Nuvet Plus supplements. What a load of garbage. A reputable breeder typically offers *at least* a 2 year health guarantee, no supplements required. 

When looking for a reputable breeder, look for the following:
- some kind of titles on their CURRENT dogs, not way back in the lines. Look for show championships, or obedience titles, or agility titles, etc.
- proof of genetic health testing with OFA, CERF at the least
- a commitment to bettering the breed
- breeding outside just the dogs they own. Most reputable breeders own the dam/sire, and use a dam/sire from another breeder. It helps keep diversity in the lines. 


Now, all this means is that your puppy might not look as poodley as you wanted, but he will still be a great dog! Keep loving him and give your husband some lessons on picking a truly reputable breeder.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Locket said:


> As others have noted, that is NOT a reputable breeder in the slightest, unfortunately.
> 
> The first red flag for me was the doodle breeding. The second was that they refer to their female poodle as "show quality royal standard poodle" when she barely looks like a poodle, and "royal" is out of standard, thus impossible to be show quality. I have no doubt where your boy got his blocky head from though. The third red flag was a one year health guarantee that is ONLY valid if you use Nuvet Plus supplements. What a load of garbage. A reputable breeder typically offers *at least* a 2 year health guarantee, no supplements required.
> 
> ...


In the AKC there isn't an upper limit or lower limit on size. A toy is anything under 10 inches and a standard is anything over 15 inches "Royal" is just a "fancy" (and now outdated) way of say "really big" just like "tea cup" is the fancy (and now outdated) way of saying "really small". Neither term has ever been used in the dog show world and the use of either is a pretty good sign you are dealing with someone breeding for money and not for any quality in the breed. 

But in the AKC a tall standard would not be out of breed standard. They might not be very easy to complete a championship on but they wouldn't be outside of the standard based on height alone. Some of the other world kennel clubs do have upper and lower limits.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

itzmeigh said:


> In the AKC there isn't an upper limit or lower limit on size. A toy is anything under 10 inches and a standard is anything over 15 inches "Royal" is just a "fancy" (and now outdated) way of say "really big" just like "tea cup" is the fancy (and now outdated) way of saying "really small". Neither term has ever been used in the dog show world and the use of either is a pretty good sign you are dealing with someone breeding for money and not for any quality in the breed.
> 
> But in the AKC a tall standard would not be out of breed standard. They might not be very easy to complete a championship on but they wouldn't be outside of the standard based on height alone. Some of the other world kennel clubs do have upper and lower limits.


That's all correct, I guess I just have a different understanding of what "royal" refers to. When I see a poodle described as "royal", they're typically not only extremely tall, but heavy boned, block headed, and out of proportion. The poodle standard goes beyond just height. I'm talking about their entire structure being wrong.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Beesgiant said:


> Thanks for all the responses! Basically, my husband checked out a few breeders in our area, checked the facebook and the hoobly for the breeder, then looked at the pups. He said they were a reputable breeder, but I am having a hard time finding much on them. They gave us the AKC papers for the parents, as well as DNA for the father. Both parents were present, as was a sibling dog. According to their facebook page, they also breed golden retrievers and goldendoodles. Their facebook is found here:
> https://www.facebook.com/Golden-Acres-Farm-and-Dog-Kennel-295018563611/?fref=nf
> if you scroll about half way down there are photos of the litter he came from playing together.
> 
> His heritage does matter to me, because the whole point in getting him was to get a full bred standard poodle, not another poodle mix. I do have photos of his parents as well, and they seem to be decent dogs. I don't think they do any show dogs, as both parents are less than 4 years old and they don't list any shows. The grandparents on one side are listed as show dogs though.



Personally, I think your pup is adorable whether it's purebred or not! He's definitely a cutie!

But, you know, this all really comes down to what YOU want, and how much it may bother you, in case his heritage will always be in question. Or in case you find out that he's not purebred. Would you love him just as much, in case he grows up and doesn't look like a purebred? Or do you think you may find yourself regretting getting him? Because if the question of his heritage is going to always bother you, then perhaps it would be best if you tried to return this pup now, or find the dog another home, before the dog gets too attached to you and your family.

The dog's feelings must be taken into account too. You don't want him to start bonding with you and your husband, if you think you may not want to keep him.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I would say Poodle mix. Their coats are very wispy and, while I'd normally presume perhaps the breeder trimmed them short, it doesn't appear they did any grooming on anyone.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

he looks like a cute little doodle to me. that fur doesn't look right.

I suspect that the poodle mother might have been purposefully bred to a poodle father, but that one of their other boys (a golden or another doodle) might have sneaked in as well. a DNA test could tell you for certain, and I'm fairly certain there are legal avenues for having received a puppy that was not what you paid for.

that said, the legs look a little funky, but a vet should be able to tell you for certain. I'd be worried about his general structure and health, having come from what really seems to be a backyard breeder than about his doodle-ness. Even a pure poodle from that place seems likely to be an unhealthy dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well at this point I think the OP has plenty of thoughts offered here. I think she has a hard decision to make as to whether to keep this pup. She did say she really wanted a spoo, not a cross, and a good one at that. Whether this pup is a spoo at an awkward stage or a doodle it seems clear that the breeder is not one that meets the expectations of reputable in the eyes of many of us.

Whatever is decided I think some of the key bits of information for the OP are to get health insurance or make sure she self funds a dog health care account (what we do), take the pup to the vet asap (if not already done) and decide whether she really still is longing for a nicely built and bred spoo pup or to keep this little cute one.

I wish you luck!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I re-read your original post and looked at your breeder's site and have a few follow up questions. What are your thoughts about this puppy? Will it break your heart to return her or re-home her? Will your husband be upset? What did the vet say when you took her for a well puppy visit?

Unfortunately, everyone on the forum agrees that her breeder is not good. The prices are very attractive to a first time buyer: $800 and AKC papers. The underlying concern is that she won't be healthy and you could spend many times the purchase price for dental, orthopedic, allergies etc. Pet insurance is strongly advised if you plan to keep her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Cute puppy either way, but I am in agreement that your husband unfortunately went with an unreputable breeder. 
You mentioned in your intro thread that you might possibly want to stud out this puppy in the future. I would Highly advise against this! If you want to go the show/stud route then please go with an actually reputable breeder and have someone mentor you and just make this guy a loved neutered pet.


----------



## Beesgiant (Mar 28, 2016)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Cute puppy either way, but I am in agreement that your husband unfortunately went with an unreputable breeder.
> You mentioned in your intro thread that you might possibly want to stud out this puppy in the future. I would Highly advise against this! If you want to go the show/stud route then please go with an actually reputable breeder and have someone mentor you and just make this guy a loved neutered pet.


My original goal was to have a very nice, high quality standard, if in fact I was going to own one, so that I could do those things. Obviously that's not an option with this pup. At the time my husband purchased the pup he had no idea I had an interest in those things, or I think things might have gone differently. He was just trying to get me a pet and didn't want me to know  The vet check went well and he received a clean bill of health. We did purchase pet insurance just to be safe. Thanks for your help!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I re-read your original post and looked at your breeder's site and have a few follow up questions. What are your thoughts about this puppy? Will it break your heart to return her or re-home her? Will your husband be upset? What did the vet say when you took her for a well puppy visit?
> 
> Unfortunately, everyone on the forum agrees that her breeder is not good. The prices are very attractive to a first time buyer: $800 and AKC papers. The underlying concern is that she won't be healthy and you could spend many times the purchase price for dental, orthopedic, allergies etc. Pet insurance is strongly advised if you plan to keep her.



I think it's very important to warn the OP that this dog might develop health problems during its life, but in the same respect, we must also acknowledge that not all dogs who come from questionable breeders, will have health issues. I don't want the OP thinking that there's a good chance her dog will have a lot of health problems, or have that as an influence on whether or not she's going to keep the dog. Whether the dog is purebred or not, IMO, it's all in the luck of the draw on whether or not a dog is going to stay healthy for its entire life. 

All of my dogs( with the exception of Trina), were very healthy right to the end, and they all came from backyard breeders ( with the exception of Kaydee who came from a hobby breeder). Then, there are people who have gotten their dogs from the best and most reputable breeders out there, and they have had a host of health issues come up with their dogs. 

The main purpose of this post is, I just don't want the OP be scared that this dog will have a host of health problems during its life, and have that be an influence on whether or not she keeps the dog. The real fact is, the dog may, or may not, have a lot of health problems. 

I do agree the importance of being financially prepared for the unexpected. I believe that all dog owners should either get health insurance, or get a savings account started, in cases of emergencies. We didn't get our pet savings account started until 1998, but I'm glad we did, because you really don't when the unexpected is going to happen.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Beesgiant said:


> My original goal was to have a very nice, high quality standard, if in fact I was going to own one, so that I could do those things. Obviously that's not an option with this pup. At the time my husband purchased the pup he had no idea I had an interest in those things, or I think things might have gone differently. He was just trying to get me a pet and didn't want me to know  The vet check went well and he received a clean bill of health. We did purchase pet insurance just to be safe. Thanks for your help!


Good! I'm happy to hear vet check went well, and that you're getting insurance for your baby!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm very glad he got a clean bill of health. Smart move getting the pet insurance. It saved me over $2,500 in my pup's first year! I do think everyone should have insurance, no matter where your dog comes from. Accidents/illnesses can and do happen.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am glad the vet check went well. 
I do hope you and your cute pup stick around. Maybe start a 52 weeks thread so we can watch your kiddo grow up. It's a good excuse to post lots of photos and keep track of those all too fleeting puppy moments. 

I wish you the very best and am waiting impatiently for more photos and info on your new family member.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I wish you all the best with your pup. No matter where he came from, he's with you now and hopefully will make a great addition to you family. If you decide he's not what you're looking for, that's an ok decision too. I'd say the health insurance is a good call. You never know what puppies will get into or what health issues will crop up later, even with the most well bred dogs.

I know the consensus has already been reached about the breeder, but what first jumped out at me as a red flag was that they were calling your little guy a "chocolate" poodle. In poodles, it's brown, not chocolate. 

I hope if he sticks around with you guys, you'll post pictures as he grows up! I wish I'd done more of that when Penny was in her puppy months.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

service_spoo said:


> I wish you all the best with your pup. No matter where he came from, he's with you now and hopefully will make a great addition to you family. If you decide he's not what you're looking for, that's an ok decision too. I'd say the health insurance is a good call. You never know what puppies will get into or what health issues will crop up later, even with the most well bred dogs.
> 
> I know the consensus has already been reached about the breeder, but what first jumped out at me as a red flag was that they were calling your little guy a "chocolate" poodle. In poodles, it's brown, not chocolate.
> 
> I hope if he sticks around with you guys, you'll post pictures as he grows up! I wish I'd done more of that when Penny was in her puppy months.




Talking about the brown Poodle, I used to be confused ( not anymore, lol), because back 14 or 15 years ago, everywhere I looked on the Internet (Poodle forums, websites, etc, etc), people were referring to the color as chocolate, or chocolate brown. I even remember at some point in time in early 1999, before I got Trina and Kaydee, I was thinking of getting a brown. Everywhere I looked, it was referred to as "chocolate". Even now, when doing a search of the brown Poodle, I still see some sites refer to the color, "chocolate".


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very happy the vet check went well and you got the pet insurance for him. As others have mentioned, even show dogs can develop health issues. Now enjoy that little brown Poodle puppy and share your adventures together with us.


----------

